

Sauce Labs Adds Support for Testing in Lynx - sah
http://sauceio.com/index.php/2013/04/announcing-support-for-lynx-in-the-sauce-labs-cloud/

======
vec
So ignoring the fact that today's April 1st, this is actually not a terrible
idea. It's not perfect, but lynx is a pretty good first approximation of how
usable your site will be with a screen reader.

